# Building Multis outside of Kontakt



## lewisinkpress (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey everyone!

So I am creating my template. In addition to single instruments, I want to build a couple "tutti" patches that I can use to sketch. For those patches that I can create a multi in Kontakt - I think I have that under control. However, I was thinking of creating a multi with several Spitfire samples, that now require their own GUI. My thought is that I could create the tracks and then Track stack them (summing) and then just enable the Summed track when I wanted to sketch.

Good idea? Is there a better way? 

Thanks in advance.

djl

2018 Mac Mini
64 GB
Logic 10.5
two-external SSD drives for the libraries
Kontakt 12
BBCSO, Joshua Bell, etc.


----------

